# Italy's 33th round



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Virtus Rome VS Oregon Scientific Cantù *104-74* 
Acegas Trieste VS Benetton Treviso *72-85* 
Lauretana Biella VS Virtus Bologna *104-69* 
Viola Reggio Calabria VS Scavolini Pesaro *99-91* 
Montepaschi Siena VS Euro Roseto *97-74* 
Carifac Fabriano VS Metis Varese *70-76* 
Pompea Naples VS Snaidero Udine *92-86* 
Pippo Milan VS Air Avellino *84-78* 
Skipper Bologna VS Mabo Livorno *107-87* 

------------------

Squadra Pun V P 
1. Benetton TV *58* 29-4 
2. Virtus Rome *48* 24-9 
3. Oregon Cantù *48* 24-9 
4. Montepaschi SI *42* 21-12 
5. Pippo MI *40* 20-13 
6. Skipper BO *36* 18-15 
7. Pompea NA *36* 18-15 
8. Viola RC *34* 17-16 
9. Euro Roseto *32* 16-17 
10. Lauretana BI *30* 15-18 
11. Acegas TS *30* 15-18 
12. Metis VA *26* 13-20 
13. Virtus BO *26* 13-20 
14. Air AV *26* 13-20 
15. Scavolini PS *26* 13-20 
16. Snaidero UD *24* 12-21 
17. Mabo LI *24* 12-21 
18. Carifac *8* 4-29 

--------------

TOP SCORER
Massimo Gattoni (Fabriano) *28* points

TOP REBOUNDS
Mirsad Turkcan (Siena) *15* reb. 

--------------

Next (and last) regular-season 's round

Metis Varese - Skipper Bologna 
Virtus Bologna - Montepaschi Siena 
Oregon Sc. Cantù - Acegas Trieste 
Air Avellino - Virtus Rome 
Snaidero Udine - Carifac Fabriano 
Euro Roseto - Lauretana Biella 
Benetton Treviso - Viola Reggio Calabria 
Scavolini Pesaro - Pippo Milan 
Mabo Livorno - Pompea Naples

Gretz


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

YESSSS!! GO Pompea Naples!!! They are my favorite team!


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

*Fabriano*

Fabriano lost at overtime to Varese. Seems that more players they loose (Ira Klarck have gone Istanbul) the more will they put on the court. Kudos! They are fightin till the end.
There is still big incertainty on who will take the last spots for the play offs, and Virtus Bologna at this point will probabily be out.
How the mighty have fallen. But is the loss of Ginobili and Jaric (and Rigadeau but the ship was already sinking) enough to justify such a disappintment? What's in store for the future" I read on the papers that dark clouds are over the club. (read=possible bankrupcy).

Who could beat Treviso?
Cantu-they are on the short side but they have will, desire.
Roma-the team is growing, is deep and have talent. But is humoral. 
Siena-no, please..be serius..


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Fabriano*



> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> Fabriano lost at overtime to Varese. Seems that more players they loose (Ira Klarck have gone Istanbul) the more will they put on the court. Kudos! They are fightin till the end.
> There is still big incertainty on who will take the last spots for the play offs, and Virtus Bologna at this point will probabily be out.
> How the mighty have fallen. But is the loss of Ginobili and Jaric (and Rigadeau but the ship was already sinking) enough to justify such a disappintment? What's in store for the future" I read on the papers that dark clouds are over the club. (read=possible bankrupcy).
> ...


Yep ...

- maximum respect to the actual Fabriano's players !

- Virtus Bologna is in his lower situation since the early '70s ...

- Who could beat Treviso ? Cantù has now problem because is without his great playmaker McCullough, Rome is very strong and I think that is the one that can beat Treviso, Siena is too humoral and with some "unstable" superstar ...

All to see the next playoff !!


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

yep Kinder is really missing Ginobili, Jaric and to some extent Rigeaudau.


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Fabriano*



> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep ...
> ...


You can add Ettore Messina as well...
But is the club itself and his working style that is falling apart. The change in property of 2 years ago is going to kill Virtus.


----------

